
IBM Cloud Code Engine: The Easy Way to Run Your Code, Containers and Batch Jobs - mime
https://www.ibm.com/cloud/blog/announcements/ibm-cloud-code-engine
======
chromedev
Sounds exactly like Kubernetes with all the vendor lock-in you desire.

~~~
Graphguy
There is an amount of lock-in with any Cloud workload though right? IAM,
billing, support? If you are bought into containers (which quite a lot of
people are) it doesn't seem like incredible lock-in from technology PoV when
Fargate and Cloud Run exist?

~~~
welkie
Seems more like Cloud Run to me. A modest amount of vendor lock-in if you're
only interested in running compute workloads, and the usual ton of vendor
lock-in that is inherent to any effective cloud usage if you want to go all in
with IBM Cloud.

It actually impresses me so far. I've got a soft spot for IBM Cloud given that
its origin is creating a public cloud out of open source projects and giving
back to them. Their serverless offerings so far have been lackluster though.
IBM Cloud Functions, based on Apache OpenWhisk, which they created and open-
sourced, has a weird programming model.

But this seems like Cloud Run except it also has support for Docker images on
any registry (not just GCR) and can run batch jobs up to 2 hours long. I'm
going to keep an eye on it.

~~~
Graphguy
You can send me an email if you want to chat with the people building the
service.

~~~
welkie
Appreciate the offer, but I wouldn't know what to ask yet. I'm still pretty
junior in the grand scheme of things. I plan to just keep an eye on how it
develops.

